# Anyone on prozac?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Just wondering if anyone is on prozac, if it helps you with anxiety and IBS and how many milligrams??


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes! I take Prozac. It seems like everyone else here is on Paxil, but not me. Let me give you the low down on my experiences with Prozac.My psychiatrist prescribed Prozac to me because beyond my IBS, I also have issues with depression, anxiety and panic, and PMDD. Also, I want to have a baby in the near future and Prozac has very little chance of causing problems with a pregnancy. Currently I am taking 60mg of Prozac, but I had to slowly work up to that dosage over a period of many months. This is because I had an annoying bowel side effect that went away with further treatment and dosage adjustment.After a the first couple of months of taking only 20mg, my doc increased my dosage to 40mg, but that gave me serious diarreah to double my dosage like that. So I went back down to 20mg until the diarreah went away. Then every couple months my dosage was increased by 10mg, with no further bowel side effects, until I reached 60mg, which seems to work well for me personally.Besides taking Prozac for anxiety, I am also on an anti-anxiety drug, Klonopin. (I started off on Xanax for several months, but found more relief with a switch over to Klonopin because it is a longer acting drug.)Anyway, after all that, I hope you feel you can ask your doctor all the questions you want to ask about Prozac and anxiety and IBS.Good luck!


----------



## thomas13 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have been on Prozac ever since my regular doc referred me to a shrink because of the anxiety. It has helped, and I'm trying to wean myself off of it (for some reason, I think because I don't like to take pills). I am now on 10 mg every other day. It definitely helped with my panic attacks, but I also (when convenient) tried to do deep breathing and self-talk that would allow me to try and relax naturally...don't know if this helps.It becomes such a mind game.


----------

